# GTS at 19 with 2yrs NCB



## tprice_17 (May 2, 2008)

Hi is it even worth searching the net to see if its possible

tom


----------



## mava_rules (Feb 22, 2006)

can be done, expect around 2.5k tpft with flux (may have gone up by now but that was mine a few year ago)


----------



## tprice_17 (May 2, 2008)

good stuff just what i want to hear!!!

gts turbo?


----------



## bladerider (Jun 29, 2002)

Go for it,

They're only old 5k sheds now anyways !!

J.


----------



## tprice_17 (May 2, 2008)

ok mate ill take that


----------



## mava_rules (Feb 22, 2006)

unless they have changed things, the gts turbo is the same group insurance (with adrian flux anyway) as a gts non turbo. may aswell get the gtst! (also not much difference between the r33 gtst and r32 gtr insurance wise!)


----------



## gtsnissanboy (Oct 21, 2007)

i have n reg r33 na 1500 quid
L reg r33 gtst 2500 quid, im 22 3 yrs ncb cat 2 immobiliser kept in garage guarded by a mythical dragon called hugo


----------



## MacGTR (Dec 31, 2006)

Bring on the next few years and I might be in a skyline then :chuckle:

The R32 GTR is still in Group 20 i think, what about all the others? Has anyone got a document with all the different groups they are in??


----------



## bladerider (Jun 29, 2002)

They'll all be group 20

Its just the extra loadings that may vary.

My point was more that its perhaps cheaper to got TPO or some other form of policy as they are relatively low purchase value which is therefore all you'd get back from the insurers.

J.


----------



## mava_rules (Feb 22, 2006)

gtsnissanboy, sorry, i was meaning the 2.5 na is same insurance as 2.5 t. didnt realise the 2.0 was cheaper.
for me my insurance premium didnt change from 2.5 na to 2.5t to r32 gtr


----------



## gtsnissanboy (Oct 21, 2007)

oh right ok, few, glad i got a 2litre then


----------

